# Forum Acting Weird....



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

There are a couple of threads : "Girls How Heavy" and "Tell About Yourself" that are acting strange.
Each time I try to get to the last page I am returned to the previous page. In the Tell About Yourself thread a few others had similar experiences so it rules out my computer being the issue...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Funny, I created a thread for the exact same purpose in the "Site Problems" forum at exactly the same time.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

This is also true for me. My life is seriously affected by this. I am at the point of slitting my wrists.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> This is also true for me. My life is seriously affected by this. I am at the point of slitting my wrists.


Noooooooooooooooo!! Your appointment at Stafford Hospital hasn't come through yet. Give them a chance to kill you through neglect first.

(PS Same thing happening to me as well - wondering what's on that final page is giving me sleepless nights)


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I take it back! I take it back! This thread sucks. Klavierspieler at least had the decency to put his in the correct sub-forum.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

*"Forum Acting Weird...."*

Are we referring here to "forum," as in an internet discussion board, or "forum," as in *members* of an internet discussion board?

If it's the former, I first noticed it today. If it's the latter, I've known about it for three or four years, but I've always been too polite to mention it.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

hawk said:


> ...
> Each time I try to get to the last page I am returned to the previous page...


Same thing happened to me yesterday on various threads, I've just logged on & will find out if it's still going on...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

It's been reported, but in the meantime let's see how much circular reasoning we can get away with.


----------

